# Horse Rubbing Head on you - is it good or bad ?



## Gingerwitch (12 September 2009)

Our yard has been debating this on and off for a while now - your horse rubs his head on your arm or back when you go to get him from stable and or field - gently i may add.

Now i think it is an issue - he is invading your space un invited, he is saying - oi i can do this.  As grooming is usually instigated by the dominant horse i use this agrugment to back my case.


The opposites say he is being submissive and wants your smell on him, by offering you his "vunerable" head he is showing he trusts you..

what do you lot think?


----------



## hairymolly (12 September 2009)

I know people who believe that its a good thing, personally I think its rude and dont allow my horses to rub their heads on me.  My big horse dosent know her own strength and could easily knock you off your feet!!!!


----------



## JosieSmith (12 September 2009)

Mine does it quite aggressively so I agree with you and think she's trying to be boss .  And I never ever let her do it with her bridle on - it bloody hurts!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I like to think it's affection but as I'm red when she's done I get the feeling it's not


----------



## Chico Mio (12 September 2009)

Mine's trying to avoid the flies!  Honestly, he will 'hide' behind you or bury his head in your chest to get rid of them.

I know what you mean, FB often rubs his head on or almost butts my OH and tbh he has no respect for OH when he is riding. Although OH never tells him off about it, which he should.  FB understands 'NO!' He wouldn't dream of scratching on me as he knows I will be stern with him about it.  He will offer his face for me to scratch his cheeks where his synthetic Dr Cook has made him itchy after riding, but he wouldn't just rub on me.


----------



## Wobblywibble (12 September 2009)

I agree that it's rude, plus you get covered in grease and horse hair.  My mare gets very annoyed with her noseband when she sweats and can't wait to itch once you take the bridle off but no way is allowed to use me as her scrathcing post.  Plus we have another little 12.2 forester who loves attention which her owner lavishes upon her which is fine til you are poo picking and get constantly interrupted by being nosed in the small of the back.


----------



## Brontie (12 September 2009)

Depends on the horse really, in a way it mimics nature. Although some horse can become quite strong when doing it.. 

Nick.


----------



## RubysGold (12 September 2009)

I allow Roo to do it after riding, as a reward, and if she doesn't do it, I scratch her head and then she does. I don't think its rude, but I can see why it could be. 
Nickie


----------



## sueeltringham (12 September 2009)

I think it's really bad manners, especially with a bridle on.  Just something I hate.  I will rub his head, but only when I say.  I guess it depends on the horse though.

sue


----------



## arwenplusone (12 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it's really bad manners, especially with a bridle on.  Just something I hate.  I will rub his head, but only when I say.  I guess it depends on the horse though.

sue 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree.  It isn't something like grooming that you see horses doing to each other - IMO it is a bit like horse saying you are a tree or a gatepost.  Where's the respect in that!


----------



## gails (12 September 2009)

I like it!!! 

It could be seen as rude, and I used to think that, but I have watch my boy in the field with his pals, and he deffinalty ask if it is ok, if I am feeling a little stressed he NEVER does it and stays clear, but if I am calm and have just groomed him it is a given that he will rub.

I think it is , in his case, an acceptance that I am safe.

I could be well off the mark, but he did not ever do it since he came back off his awful loan home, and we now have a great relationship.


----------



## bex1984 (12 September 2009)

It really annoys me - my response is always: stop it, and take a step back out of my space...now!!


----------



## domane (12 September 2009)

I don't allow it as I consider it rude, however when there are lots of flies about Roo gets very itchy around his face so I will pick up a body brush and hold it vertical and permit him to use it as a scratching post.  He also goes into raptures if I gently scritch the inside of his ears with his small face brush!!


----------



## 3Beasties (12 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think it's really bad manners, especially with a bridle on.  Just something I hate.  I will rub his head, but only when I say.  I guess it depends on the horse though.

sue 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree.  It isn't something like grooming that you see horses doing to each other - IMO it is a bit like horse saying you are a tree or a gatepost.  Where's the respect in that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Agree with both the above


----------



## milliepops (12 September 2009)

I can't stand this, it can be quite painful if they have a bridle on and I think it's really bad manners.  My horse scratches her head on a post or her leg if she needs to 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## suzysparkle (12 September 2009)

I let mine rub his head on me if he's itchy. He's never too hard with it at all. He lets me sit on his back after all..... . He's also never disrespectfull. I don't believe there's a right or wrong with this. If I had a Horse that was bargy with it I wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Esme (12 September 2009)

I've always considered this very rude. It's an invasion of my personal space and shows a complete lack of respect. After a ride or when i'm fussing them i'll stratch their face a bit but i'd never let them rub on me..


----------



## 0ldmare (12 September 2009)

I won't allow it and think its rude. I hate having to hold my friends horse at shows, he is constantly trying to rub his head and gets you covered in slobber and shoves you all the time. She thinks its sweet, I dont


----------



## Ziggy_ (12 September 2009)

I consider it rude and don't let my mare rub her head on me.

I do, however give her head a good scratch after a ride, but she has to stand politely for her bridle to be removed first.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 September 2009)

I let Dizz rub her head on the back of my BP when I've ridden, but that's the only time she's allowed and the only time she tries.


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 September 2009)

I always let Merlin do this, when walking in from field or just after riding, or I would scratch his head then he would take over......If i didnt want him to do it I would just tell him No and he would listen......but tbh he walked all over me anyway and I dont regret one bit of it either!!!
Some people find it rude, but to me it's just fine!!!


----------



## Firehorse (12 September 2009)

i dont let my boy do it, coz it hurts and covers me in slime. he does get sweaty under his noseband,flash strap and bit guards, so once his bridle is off, when i sponge him down,i'll give him a good rub with a brush, which he loves!


----------



## Tinypony (12 September 2009)

I think people get a bit too hung up on this.  If your horse "asks" to rub his head, you let him, and he does it gently then I don't see a problem.  If he stands right on top of you and shoves you about, then I think it is.  If you are getting shoved for any reason, or you simply would rather your horse didn't do this, then just insist on a bit more space between you when you are standing about.  Just make sure that you are consistent, pick the distance you want and don't let them walk in on you ever.  You can approach them.
People put this down to all sorts of things like dominance, disrespect etc, but I think it's just that your horse likes to scratch his head and you seem fine about it.


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think it's really bad manners, especially with a bridle on.  Just something I hate.  I will rub his head, but only when I say.  I guess it depends on the horse though.

sue 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree.  It isn't something like grooming that you see horses doing to each other - IMO it is a bit like horse saying you are a tree or a gatepost.  Where's the respect in that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Agree with both the above 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto, couldn't have put it better


----------



## FanyDuChamp (12 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I like it!!! 

It could be seen as rude, and I used to think that, but I have watch my boy in the field with his pals, and he deffinalty ask if it is ok, if I am feeling a little stressed he NEVER does it and stays clear, but if I am calm and have just groomed him it is a given that he will rub.

I think it is , in his case, an acceptance that I am safe.


[/ QUOTE ]

I agree However, I allow Cappy to do it only when I put my hand up and only then, as he is a big horse and could knock me over.


----------



## YorksG (12 September 2009)

I don't allow it, as I also think it is rude, and would not want to get a horse who thought that it was ok because the previous owner had allowed it.


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 September 2009)

I do think it's rude BUT...

I've taught mine that if they have an itch - which is usually what this is, then it gets scratched with finger nails, so they usually wait til the bridle (or whatever) is off then get scritched pretty hard with my finger nails, they don't knock me over, and they get scritched - seems like a fair swap to me, they'll actually angle their heads so that you get the right spot. Plus I love the look on their faces when they get scritched


----------



## blackcob (13 September 2009)

I let mine do it - she's very gentle, not at all pushy or bargy about it, and knows not to do it until the bridle is off. I usually do it for her by bunching up my sleeve and giving her ears a vigorous rub with it anyway, which leaves her in floppy-lipped ecstasy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





She's only little; I wouldn't let a larger horse do it as they'd probably knock me flying (intentionally or not!). 

The only problem I see is being consistent - you can't let a horse do it at home and then shout at them for doing it all up the back of your show jacket at a competition!


----------



## Xenamare (22 February 2020)

Back when I started riding ages ago, There was this horse I knew her name was Dixie and she LOVED rubbing her head on me. I didn't mind I thought she liked me. I thought maybe she's marking me in some way?  I didn't care I loved her, but while I was riding her ( I was taking lessons ) she had this habit of tossing her head? Now THAT was annoying. Recently I had a dream about her. She had visited me in my bedroom like she was checking up on me ? 
(I know she passed away many years ago )


----------



## Xenamare (22 February 2020)

*P.S. How do I download an avatar  ?*


----------



## meleeka (22 February 2020)

...


----------



## DabDab (22 February 2020)

Zombie thread


----------



## Mule (22 February 2020)

🧟‍♀️ *Z*


----------



## Peanut&miley1 (4 June 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			Our yard has been debating this on and off for a while now - your horse rubs his head on your arm or back when you go to get him from stable and or field - gently i may add.

Now i think it is an issue - he is invading your space un invited, he is saying - oi i can do this.  As grooming is usually instigated by the dominant horse i use this agrugment to back my case.


The opposites say he is being submissive and wants your smell on him, by offering you his "vunerable" head he is showing he trusts you..

what do you lot think?
		
Click to expand...




blackcob said:



			I let mine do it - she's very gentle, not at all pushy or bargy about it, and knows not to do it until the bridle is off. I usually do it for her by bunching up my sleeve and giving her ears a vigorous rub with it anyway, which leaves her in floppy-lipped ecstasy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





She's only little; I wouldn't let a larger horse do it as they'd probably knock me flying (intentionally or not!).

The only problem I see is being consistent - you can't let a horse do it at home and then shout at them for doing it all up the back of your show jacket at a competition! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I agree my horse isn’t all that big and he is a very gentle gelding! He doesn’t push me and rarely does it he is very very well mannered and I personally don’t mind he loves face rubs and sometimes the bugs really bother him so he just ask me to run him gently which I don’t mind if it got really bad I would become more strict about it but he’s a good horse and doesn’t do it to be rude! Is that okay or is it still a bad thing in my situation?


----------

